# Malkoff 5000k m61/91 drop in



## neutralwhite (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi is there any malkoff m61 m91 drop ins for an elzetta host which could be 5000k 80/90cri?.
are these anywhere available or can someone custom build one ?.

Has to be 5000k white.
80/90 cri will do.

thanks.


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 30, 2016)

Your 80 CRI spec shouldn't be too hard to meet, though I doubt 90 CRI will be possible without an emitter swap. Gene made a batch of custom 5000K M61 XM-L2 T6 experimental drop-ins numerous years ago. They come up for sale here occasionally.


----------



## neutralwhite (May 1, 2016)

Thanks. 
Worth buying a drop in and swap emitter for 5000k?.




Grizzman said:


> Your 80 CRI spec shouldn't be too hard to meet, though I doubt 90 CRI will be possible without an emitter swap. Gene made a batch of custom 5000K M61 XM-L2 T6 experimental drop-ins numerous years ago. They come up for sale here occasionally.


----------



## neutralwhite (May 1, 2016)

Thanks. 
Worth buying a drop in and swap emitter for 5000k?.




Grizzman said:


> Your 80 CRI spec shouldn't be too hard to meet, though I doubt 90 CRI will be possible without an emitter swap. Gene made a batch of custom 5000K M61 XM-L2 T6 experimental drop-ins numerous years ago. They come up for sale here occasionally.


----------



## peter yetman (May 1, 2016)

The malkoff drop ins are Very Potted. It's not something to undertake lightly.
There's a good chance of destroying the driver board and the reflector as they are epoxied in.
If you want a look I posted a thread here...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408487-Malkoff-M60-Direct-Drive-Mod
On the M61 I took apart it was easier to remove the reflector, but not that easy.
P


----------



## neutralwhite (May 1, 2016)

Thanks is there a possibility one could be built?.



peter yetman said:


> The malkoff drop ins are Very Potted. It's not something to undertake lightly.
> There's a good chance of destroying the driver board and the reflector as they are epoxied in.
> If you want a look I posted a thread here...
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408487-Malkoff-M60-Direct-Drive-Mod
> ...


----------



## archimedes (May 1, 2016)

neutralwhite said:


> Thanks is there a possibility one could be built?.


Custom runs are not routine, and not really for making just a single module, but have certainly been done on occasion.

If you are serious about the issue, phoning Malkoff direct would likely be the next step.

You might need to source the emitters, since those specs are rather specific and difficult to find. I think Samsung 3535 may have a 5000K / CRI 80 emitter bin.

Oslon SSL80 has 5000K / CRI 82 bins, too.

I don't know much about the Luxeon TX, but there seems to be a 5000K / CRI 85 bin for those.


----------



## neutralwhite (May 2, 2016)

Thanks.
Malkoff got back to me with this reply which is understandable;

"*Malkoff Devices Inc*I genuinely appreciate the inquiry and your faith in my abilities. Unfortunately, I just don't have the time for customs anymore. There is a lot more to it than just putting an emitter behind a reflector. It takes time and prototypes to get it right.


3 hours ago · Sent from Web "


----------



## markr6 (May 2, 2016)

I'm with you on this 5000K at 80 or 90 CRI!! That would be perfect!


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

Yes, agreed ... that is quite reasonable and even expected.

I have little doubt, though, that as emitter tech continues to improve in tint and color rendering ... _eventually_ there will be a Malkoff that will meet (or likely exceed) your requirements


----------



## Kestrel (May 2, 2016)

5000K Malkoff's are very uncommon *but*:

The *first-run *M61W's and M31W's were 5000K - I have two of the 5000K M31W's and I like them very much. However, they were made with some of the earliest non-cool XPG's available so were probably 80CRI tops.
The second 'W' runs were 4000K-4500K IIRC (have only read this here on the forum).
Subsequent runs were ~3700K, with the official "Neutrals" @ 4500K. I know that 500K is splitting hairs but I can easily see the tint difference when comparing my 4500K M61N to my 5000K M31'W's.

I happen to own the only *5000K* Malkoff *M91N* in existence, :devil: although there are a couple of custom 4000K M91N's out there as well.

More info here:
*Rare Malkoff P60 dropin compendium - listing & pics*


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

EDIT - I, too, have a M91N5000K squirreled away, but that one rates at only 75 CRI ....


----------



## Kestrel (May 2, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen, lol - I'd trust you on the tint judgment tho.


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

Fair enough ... lemme see what I can do


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

Mine is also the "N" ( not "W" version) .... Corrected above, to clarify


----------



## Kestrel (May 2, 2016)

But it is a 5000K by your eye? Sounds good ... I guess ... 'cuz thought I had the only one lol. 
Do you know its purchase history?


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

I haven't run it in years. I'm not much of a photographer, but maybe I'll try to get a beamshot ?

The only part of its purchase history I remember is ... that I bought it [emoji14]

Did you sell me yours, by chance, lol ?


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

Looks pretty true to "neutral white" to me, I must say, on both low and high.

On high, the hotspot is frosty white, with just a hint towards green in the corona. I should note that I am highly sensitive to green in light tints.

On low, there is less apparent tint divergence, and it looks rather flat white, though not snow white.

My extremely unscientific and unmeasured guesstimate would put this at ~ 5100K.

I have a strong preference for warmer tints, and this is *not* a warm white tint.


----------



## markr6 (May 3, 2016)

^ I MUST HAVE ONE!!!


----------



## neutralwhite (May 3, 2016)

Nice. PM me if you're looking to pass it on.



archimedes said:


> Looks pretty true to "neutral white" to me, I must say, on both low and high.
> 
> On high, the hotspot is frosty white, with just a hint towards green in the corona. I should note that I am highly sensitive to green in light tints.
> 
> ...


----------



## archimedes (May 3, 2016)

Needless to say ... well maybe I need to say ... not interested in selling this one, thank you.


----------

